# Lake of the Ozarks and Branson



## Miss Marty (Apr 4, 2016)

_
Missouri_

Looking for driving directions from Baltimore area.
How long does it take and suggestions for an 
overnight hotel on the way to and from Missouri.

Also recommendations for Gold Crown timeshares 
that have washer and dryers in the units? 

When is the best time to visit Lake of the Ozarks
and Branson Missour when the weather is still nice
and most of the crowds have gone back home. 

Thinking about the end of summer 
last part of August to September 
after the kids go back to school.
When does school start in this area?

_Thank You_


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 4, 2016)

*Area Attractions and Things to do*

_
Attractions at Lake of the Ozarks_

Bagnell Dam &
Scenic Overlook 

Two State Parks 
Ha Ha Tonka and 
Lake of the Ozarks

Airplane Tours
Cave Tours 
Scenic Boat Rides
and Boat Rentals
Wineries 

Music and Entertainment

_Branson_

Where to get (best prices)
discount on show tickets?


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 5, 2016)

*Some ideas*

Schools start in Missouri mid-August at the latest, for the most part.  

We went to the Lake of the Ozarks in late August 2014, after our trip to Desoto, MO to see my folks.  We stayed at Worldmark Lake of the Ozarks (Wyndham Lake of the Ozarks is the same resort) and found it to be great.  Right on the lake for great views, and easy to get to things to see.  The area wasn't at all crowded, but attractions were still open.  Bagnell Dam and the visitor's center there were interesting for our children.  We went to both Ha Ha Tonka and Lake of the Ozarks state parks.  There is a great Lake museum in Linn Creek that we loved....all about the building of the dam, and the towns that were put under water.  Loads of good places to eat, too, and a wonderful outlet mall.  This area was a hit for our family....sure wish we lived closer, because we'd go back every year.  

I haven't been to Branson in years, but my folks go once or twice a year.  They like Wyndham at the Meadows, French Quarter, the Palace View by Spinnaker, and the Surrey resorts.  All of those have washers and dryers, and I believe they are all either "walk-in" or have elevators in the building.  (Parents are in their 80's, so those are necessities for them.)


----------



## suesam (Apr 6, 2016)

Anytime in September and the first half of October are great times to be at the Lake of the Ozarks. Many restaurants/bars and wineries still have entertainment and weather is typically beautiful. The craziness of the summer crowds are gone. 

Enjoy! 
Sue


----------



## silentg (Apr 7, 2016)

*College of the Ozarks*

We stayed at Branson at the Meadows a couple of years ago. Lots to see and do. We went to the college of the Ozarks for Sunday Brunch, it was excellent! The students work there and attend classes for free. The food is fresh and plenty of it.  We also bought half price or 2 for 1 tickets for shows. They are sold in the Purple building on the main road. Buy your tickets there, they don't push timeshare tours. Unlike some supermarket kiosks and even in the wax museum.
We had a great time. I cannot help you with your travel. We flew to Branson.
Silentg


----------



## Monykalyn (Aug 7, 2016)

We own at Lake of the Ozarks- Treetops Village at Four Seasons-it is a Gold crown resort. It is a treehouse style with 3 levels. My inlaws own at Fours seasons Racquet and Country Club-also a gold crown. Convenient to everything. All have W/D in unit.

Late august and early september can still be quite hot and humid. Late September and early October are cooler but weather can be unpredictable. And we are having a record hot summer this year. Most attractions are open later in season now (often until November and even then some still open back up for Christmas shows). 
Captain Ron's (has a beach), Frankie and Louies(beach) and Backwater Jacks (awesome grouper sandwich) are some of our favorites. 

If you go to Silver Dollar City be sure to check schedule as operating days are less in fall after school starts (mid august). And be sure to go on at least one cave tour! Marvel cave is inside SDC and is included in SDC admission price. 
We've stayed at Stormy Point and Grand Crowne condos in Branson. Both are nice.

And if you are driving-stop in Springfield on way to from Lake to Branson and try famous Springfield-style Cashew chicken. And the flagship HQ for Bass Pro shops. Supposedly the Wonders of Wildlife museum will be open this fall as well (I say supposedly as this "remodeling" project has been 7 years long).

Lots of wineries in are in the hills so gorgeous scenery as well.
Sorry for the dissertation-I live in this area so have lots of info


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 6, 2016)

Does anyone know if Stormy Point Village Resort has washer and dryers in their units?


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone know if Stormy Point Village Resort has washer and dryers in their units?



It looks like they do.  I found the information by checking the online TUG review for this resort.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2016)

we went to Lake of the Ozarks for many years.  We liked to tour Bridal Cave, and the cave at the state park near Osage Beach (hand held lanterns), in addition to the many suggestions already give, and enjoyed the Main street opry also,   We stayed at Lakewood resort,and they have guided boat tours, and we also took their boats out on many occasions.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> It looks like they do.  I found the information by checking the online TUG review for this resort.



I used the search button and came up empty, ugh, I missed of searched to wide of a scope....thanks


----------



## Bernie8245 (Nov 6, 2016)

We were at Stormy Point Village in May of this year and our unit had a washer and dryer in it. I'm pretty sure they all do. One thing they had on the porch that I liked and used several times was a good sized George Foreman grill. It is a very nice resort.


----------



## RetArmy (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with Port Elsewhere at Lake of the Ozarks ?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2017)

For Branson we enjoy mid-September or early October. The weathers generally mild, most of the shows are running and the restaurants aren't crowded. It's considered blue hair season but that's fine with us


----------



## DardenneLarry (Jul 28, 2017)

RetArmy said:


> Anyone have any experience with Port Elsewhere at Lake of the Ozarks ?


We toured it a long time ago. I would not recommend.


----------



## RetArmy (Jul 28, 2017)

DardenneLarry said:


> We toured it a long time ago. I would not recommend.


Thanks..any specifics on the resort ??


----------



## DardenneLarry (Aug 1, 2017)

RetArmy said:


> Thanks..any specifics on the resort ??


Location isn't great, units are strangely laid out (to me) few amenities. Lots of way better choices at the lake.


----------

